# Wonder Wheels products down to £1 at Halfords



## stubs (Nov 28, 2014)

Not sure if this has been mentioned already, but I just noticed a thread over on Hotukdeals that Halfords have reducted a bunch of Wonderwheels products to £1 http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/SearchCmd?catalogId=10151&storeId=10001&langId=-1&action=listrefine&qcon=fh_location=%2F%2Fcatalog_10151%2Fen_GB%2F%24s%3Dwonder%5Cu0020wheels%3Bt%3Ddefault%2F%21attr_bdf5060d%3D1&fh_view_size=21&channel=desktop&startIndex=0&tabNo=1&pgId=1

Are these any good? I have bought a few cleaning products lately, but wondered if it's worth just buying a bottle of each just to fill my shelves at home?

Stu


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

worth a quid mate i'd say


----------



## stubs (Nov 28, 2014)

Any that are worth avoiding though? Or are they all pretty much the same product rebranded?


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm gonna grab one of most I think, always handy to have even to use on friends/families to save the expensive stuff for mine!


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Website just broke on me.
Will pop in on the way home. What you can get for a pound must be worth a try.


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

Just reserved 13 items to pick up on the way home tonight


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

JJ0063 said:


> Just reserved 13 items to pick up on the way home tonight


Went through in the end. I've reserved 9.


----------



## stubs (Nov 28, 2014)

Wonder Wheels Tyre Sealant 500ml
£1.00
Save £4.99 (83%)

Wonder Wheels Paintwork Sealant 500ml
£1.00
Save £11.49 (91%)

Wonder Wheels Upholstery Sealant 500ml
£1.00
Save £9.99 (90%)

Wonder Wheels Paintwork Colour Restorer 500ml
£1.00
Save £7.99 (88%)

Wonder Wheels Upholstery Shampoo 500ml
£1.00
Save £5.99 (85%)

Wonder Wheels Top Gloss Detailer 500ml
£1.00
Save £6.49 (86%)

Wonder Wheels Super Wheel Wax 500ml
£1.00
Save £5.99 (85%)

Wonder Wheels Universal Wheel Cleaner 500ml
£1.00
Save £5.99 (85%)

Wonder Wheels Bug & Sap Remover 500ml
£1.00
Save £5.49 (84%)

Wonder Wheels Wheel Sealant 500ml
£1.00
Save £7.99 (88%)

Wonder Wheels Traditional Glass Polish 500ml
£1.00
Save £6.99 (87%)

Wonder Wheels Rapid Stain Remover 500ml
£1.00
Save £6.49 (86%)

Wonder Wheels Super Wash & Wax 500ml
£1.00
Save £5.49 (84%)

Wonder Wheels Perfection Resin Polish 500ml
£1.00
Save £10.49 (91%)

Wonder Wheels Odour Eliminator 500ml
£1.00
Save £4.49 (81%)


----------



## stubs (Nov 28, 2014)

I forgot you could reserve and collect!! thanks guys - £20 spent


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Fantastic, thank you 

So lads, what's worth getting??


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks

If it was £1 I bought it!

There also 5 litres of Carplan wash and wax online for £2


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

So whats the score with this then? Are they going under or something? Surely they can't be making any money on it at that price!?

Is there anything in that list that anyone has used before and really rates?


----------



## Smithyithy (Jul 3, 2012)

Good find! The Click & Collect is being daft for me, it keeps changing items between available in 1 hour and available in 2 days... I'm just gonna pop into my local after work and pick whatever's there for £1, worth stocking up for doing quick 'valets' and such.


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm skint!

13 wonder wheels items & 10ltrs of wash & wax to pick up tonight, I wonder if they sell sheds to keep it all in?!


----------



## grahamstaines (Mar 29, 2013)

Dont forget to go through topcashback and get 3% cash back. If you don't all ready have an account with them, use my referal please!
http://www.topcashback.co.uk/ref/grahamstaines


----------



## JacobDuBois (Sep 22, 2014)

Just reserved 10 items  thank you


----------



## 5kinner (Nov 24, 2014)

Got 7 times reserved and a G3 clay mitt which i've been meaning to pick up


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Yeah ordered loadss


----------



## dan_h (Apr 5, 2014)

Just been and cleared out my local halfords. Also bought a bottle of the fabric seal to see if it's any good! Worth a punt for a quid


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

ordered 15 quids worth of stuff for collection but no doubt i will miss it as i am offshore for another 2 weeks yet but hey ho


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Thank you very much OP!

Just been down to mine, lots of it have sold out already, there was lots of other stuff on offer too like simoniz etc. Might pop to the other halfords near me and have a nose at what they have left

I got all this for £15, if you ignore the shampoo it was £10


----------



## montana (Mar 3, 2011)

Couldn't resist 1 of each product at that price


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

stumpy90 said:


> So whats the score with this then? Are they going under or something? Surely they can't be making any money on it at that price!?
> 
> Is there anything in that list that anyone has used before and really rates?


Product Advertising and promotions are changing because of the connected world we now live in.

You can spend £1 million on tv advertising or you can spread awareness by losing £1 million selling products at insanely low prices for a period.

Similar to buy-one-get-one-free promotions or giving big discounts on forums like this.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

That's some savings. 

Nobody ever seemed to buy the stuff when I was in Halfords. The shelves were always full and everyone walked past them. 

I've no idea if most of the stuff is any good, but the branding isn't so good for me. 

Wonder wheels is a recognised brand for wheels and most of us know it for the very strong wheel cleaners. 

Wonder Wheels for leather care or polish doesn't really catch on for me. 

I wonder if they've given up, or going to change the brand name to something with more of a catch?


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

Wonder Wheels Upholstery Sealant 500ml
Wonder Wheels Bug & Sap Remover 500ml
Wonder Wheels Traditional Glass Polish 500ml
Wonder Wheels Rapid Stain Remover 500ml
Wonder Wheels Odour Eliminator 500ml
Wonder Wheels Top Gloss Detailer 500ml

All reserved. Not bad for £6


----------



## alcarp (Apr 28, 2010)

£25 spent between me and the bro. Collecting in an hour.

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

15 items to collect on way home - it will be interesting to see how accurate the store stock levels are between order time and collection time - i can imagine a big rush and their IT allowing orders to be placed against 'daily' stock levels rather than real time ones..

3 x shampo
2 x wheel seal
1 x wheel wax
2 x tyre seal
1 x odour eliminator
1 x glass polish
3 x gloss detailer
2 x upholsetery sealant (got to be ok for luggage areas if nowhere else !)


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Hope you guys get what you have reserved 

Was very little when I went earlier, basically got the last of it. The other halfords near me had nothing left at all


----------



## Captain Duff (Sep 27, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up with these (just ordered £22 worth of stuff and will collect in the morning). Can only think that at these silly prices Halfords have perhaps decided to stop stocking these lines and are having a clear out, as according to the manufacturer (WW is part of the large UK based Tetrosyl group - Carplan, T-Cut etc.) it is still all in production so I don't think it is being discontinued by the company, but great to get a bargain


----------



## Rock Lobster (Aug 19, 2013)

Cheers for the heads up, more money spent!


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

£13 spent, don't think I need much of it though?!?

Ordered a £3 tyre dressing, not sure if it will be any good though???


----------



## Criptop (Dec 13, 2013)

Bought a reasonable stash of WW stuff, along with a total of 25ltrs of the carplan shampoo. Many thanks!


----------



## captaintomo (Nov 20, 2014)

Omg want to reserve items but can't even get on their website!!!! Will have to nip up i reckon hehe


----------



## afctom (Jul 26, 2014)

Bought loads of the stuff. I used to work there so they put it through for me with staff discount so everything was 75p. Who knows if it was good, most of the stuff was selling at £10 + so it can't be bad and I'll be using it for family/friends cars and dirty jobs. A few things look good like the glass polish, bug shifter and the resin polish as cheap alternatives to other products I use. Great value if you ask me at 75p a go. Even for a £1 its 85% off.

If you ordered some be prepared to be disappointed, Halfords stock system is a joke, I ordered some stuff at another store and they barely had any of it.


----------



## KarateKid (Oct 13, 2014)

Top find OP! Spent a few bob in there lets see if the goods are any good... test them out on the wife's motor first....


----------



## JordanRaven (Feb 22, 2014)

afctom said:


> Bought loads of the stuff. I used to work there so they put it through for me with staff discount so everything was 75p. Who knows if it was good, most of the stuff was selling at £10 + so it can't be bad and I'll be using it for family/friends cars and dirty jobs. A few things look good like the glass polish, bug shifter and the resin polish as cheap alternatives to other products I use. Great value if you ask me at 75p a go. Even for a £1 its 85% off.
> 
> If you ordered some be prepared to be disappointed, Halfords stock system is a joke, I ordered some stuff at another store and they barely had any of it.


I imagine we can expect a review from yourself then :lol: that's my plan when I go there later with my card!


----------



## afctom (Jul 26, 2014)

JoranRaven said:


> I imagine we can expect a review from yourself then :lol: that's my plan when I go there later with my card!


Haha when its warm enough! the shampoo spilt everywhere in the bag and smelt nice though:lol:


----------



## DUBNBASS (Jan 4, 2015)

Very bad week for my bank balance well what's left of it lol


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

1 x Wonder Wheels Paintwork Sealant 500ml
1 x Wonder Wheels Upholstery Sealant 500ml
1 x Wonder Wheels Paintwork Colour Restorer 500ml
1 x Wonder Wheels Upholstery Shampoo 500ml
1 x Wonder Wheels Super Wheel Wax 500ml
1 x Wonder Wheels Wheel Sealant 500ml
1 x Wonder Wheels Traditional Glass Polish 500ml
1 x Wonder Wheels Super Wash & Wax 500ml
1 x Wonder Wheels Odour Eliminator 500ml
1 x CarPlan Complete Glass Cleaner 250ml
1 x Little Trees Sentiment Relax Air Freshener

Just bought this lot come to £11 Thanks for the heads up, worth using on the missus car!!!:thumb:


----------



## adders (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks Stubs!! Great find, ordered a few bits to collect on the way home


----------



## JordanRaven (Feb 22, 2014)

afctom said:


> Haha when its warm enough! the shampoo spilt everywhere in the bag and smelt nice though:lol:


There you go, started the review already! At least it isn't expensive, not leaking so much money!


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

percymon said:


> 15 items to collect on way home - it will be interesting to see how accurate the store stock levels are between order time and collection time - i can imagine a big rush and their IT allowing orders to be placed against 'daily' stock levels rather than real time ones..
> 
> 3 x shampo
> 2 x wheel seal
> ...


In fairness my order was all picked and bagged at the till when i arrived 80 minutes after resrving things - wouldn;t normally bother with WW stuff, and i avoided paintwork polishes and waxes deliberately, but figured at these prices it was good enough for winter wheels, boot carpets and general use around the house. My £15 purchase would have been £115 at normal pricing 

Top find - many thanks to the OP


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

nearly all cleared out in durham, got interior stain remover , interior shampoo, interior sealant ( as cream interior) + a wheel wax worth a try at those prices


----------



## smegal (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks for posting that. Got 3% cash back through top cash back too


----------



## lksopener (Jul 16, 2013)

Only got what I would use which is wheel cleaner, wheel sealant, quick wax and got 8 items in total with some more things to collect on Saturday. 

Ordered 10 things today but only 8 on collection!


----------



## Criptop (Dec 13, 2013)

The T-Cut Detailer Trigger Spray 500ml is down to a quid as well - would it be any good as a QD? Anyone used it?


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks ordered 27 products for family cars if it's no good then it was only a quid! Thanks op


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Bit gutted I couldn't get any wheel cleaner and only got 1 sealant, can't complain after the rest I got though! 

Not sure if anyone else has noticed or got any, but the simoniz tyre dressing and shampoo is on offer. Tyre dressing is £1, shampoo is £5 for 2l or £10 for 5l and it is good shampoo used it before


----------



## JacobDuBois (Sep 22, 2014)

Clancy said:


> Bit gutted I couldn't get any wheel cleaner and only got 1 sealant, can't complain after the rest I got though!
> 
> Not sure if anyone else has noticed or got any, but the simoniz tyre dressing and shampoo is on offer. Tyre dressing is £1, shampoo is £5 for 2l or £10 for 5l and it is good shampoo used it before


Got 2 bottles of the tyre dressing! Figured it's worth a try.


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

golftdi said:


> Wonder Wheels Upholstery Sealant 500ml
> Wonder Wheels Bug & Sap Remover 500ml
> Wonder Wheels Traditional Glass Polish 500ml
> Wonder Wheels Rapid Stain Remover 500ml
> ...


5 out of 6 isnt bad. The Odour Eliminator wasn't available. It was the duty manager that served me so I asked him why the big reduction. He said he didnt know. First he heard was he came in this morning and was told to reduce it. He said his staff had first pick and cleaned out most of the best stuff


----------



## stubs (Nov 28, 2014)

Cheers for the positive replies. I picked up my loot earlier;
1 of each (15) and an additional 2 of the wheel cleaner as I've used that before and liked it.
Like most other people, I'm not sure about any of the other stuff, but for £1 each it's too tempting to pass up. If it's no good to me, I'll take it to my unit and use it to wash customers cars whilst we powder coat their wheels (with their permission of course)
I also picked up 5l of the car plan wash & wax for £2.. I did pick 2 up but the guy on the till said that was the last of them and he was hoping to grab one, so I said stick it behind the till.. I can't be too greedy!
£26.48 in total.. Not bad I don't think


----------



## JordanRaven (Feb 22, 2014)

golftdi said:


> 5 out of 6 isnt bad. The Odour Eliminator wasn't available. It was the duty manager that served me so I asked him why the big reduction. He said he didnt know. First he heard was he came in this morning and was told to reduce it. He said his staff had first pick and cleaned out most of the best stuff


The duty manager at my one took ALL of the £1 stuff for herself when she done the price change... A few other bits reduced to cheap enough to try and needed some cheap MF for grubby stuff so not a total waste


----------



## stubs (Nov 28, 2014)

Forgot to say, I did ask why it was all reduced like this and the manager said they just sometimes do it if they want to clear the stock mega quick. He seemed to think they're changing the packaging or name of the product perhaps, but I suppose it could just be that they don't sell well and there's a big mark up, so they're using as a loss leader?


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Anybody tried the wheel wax before? And the quick detailer?


----------



## stoke st (Jan 29, 2009)

stubs said:


> Forgot to say, I did ask why it was all reduced like this and the manager said they just sometimes do it if they want to clear the stock mega quick. He seemed to think they're changing the packaging or name of the product perhaps, but I suppose it could just be that they don't sell well and there's a big mark up, so they're using as a loss leader?


been told the same, rebranding the product, so it will be back on the shelves soon with different labels


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up :thumb:
Ordered 10 items to pick up tomorrow, worth a go, rude not to at that price


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

I picked mine up tonight, grabbed a bottle of t cut quick detailer too for a quid, more out of curiosity than anything!


----------



## JordanRaven (Feb 22, 2014)

JJ0063 said:


> I picked mine up tonight, grabbed a bottle of t cut quick detailer too for a quid, more out of curiosity than anything!


That was all gone too  did notice the t cut wax but don't want to try a cheap wax when I have good ones...


----------



## fester165 (Jan 24, 2011)

all gone near me


----------



## stubs (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm quite interested in this interior protector spray tbh.. says it repels liquid etc.. I might just use it on my trainers if it works ok.


----------



## Coddy20 (Dec 26, 2014)

15 lots orderd thanks mate for heads up


----------



## lmc leroy (Apr 26, 2008)

Just ordered one of each they had in local store. Well worth £1 each


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

The stuff isn't bad to be honest (the things I've used) but I found the spray heads waste a lot of the product making it less economical. It's fine at this price though.


----------



## white night (Mar 7, 2014)

its not just the wonder wheels that's on offer as some of the simoniz and T-cut stuff
is on offer for a quid also as I got some T-Cut Wax Trigger Spray and some Simoniz 
Protection Tyre Treatment as my local was out of the stuff I wanted but will double 
check in store when I pick my order up.


----------



## ScottHannah (Dec 28, 2012)

thanks for the tip! Picked up 3 bottles and a farecla G3 clay mitt while I was there, always wanted to try one.


----------



## Smithyithy (Jul 3, 2012)

Damn work's IT wouldn't load the page when I was adding items to the basket.. Dove round at half 4 and there was only 2 WW items left so got those - Wash & Wax and some Paint Restorer polish. Grabbed a T-Cut spray wax and Halfords Foam Wheel Cleaner for a quid each too..

I'll use it on my sister's old 106 on Saturday, or she can borrow it when she needs to.

I wanted one of those 5L tubs of CarPlan wash, bloody bargain!


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

danwel said:


> ordered 15 quids worth of stuff for collection but no doubt i will miss it as i am offshore for another 2 weeks yet but hey ho


Can you not buy online and get it delivered to a friend? Would still be cheaper than normal price.


----------



## _Steven67 (Apr 8, 2014)

Everything I need is sold out but still got some stuff.


----------



## adders (Nov 9, 2006)

Any used the Carplan wash and wax before? Is it any good?


----------



## Markg2013 (Jan 24, 2013)

adders said:


> Any used the Carplan wash and wax before? Is it any good?


I've used it before and it not bad really. You need to put quite a lot of product in the bucket but at £2 for 5 litres it not so much a problem.

I ended up grab 5 bottles.


----------



## 5kinner (Nov 24, 2014)

Just had a call from Halfords, most my reservation is not in stock .... I reserved 7 wonder wheels items and a G3 clay mitt. They have the mitt and 2 wonder wheels items .... reservation cancelled lol.


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

You will probably find that the staff have had most of it for themselves.
When I went in one guy had a box with 60 plus bottles in by the side of the till that he was going to take home with him.
They originally said they couldn't fullfil my reservation but he gave me some from his own stash in the end!


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

It will all be on ebay very soon no doubt


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

AdamC said:


> You will probably find that the staff have had most of it for themselves.
> When I went in one guy had a box with 60 plus bottles in by the side of the till that he was going to take home with him.
> They originally said they couldn't fullfil my reservation but he gave me some from his own stash in the end!


Surely they should be looking after customer reservations first though


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Sorted



Probably didn't need most of it, but I guess it saves me using decent products on family and friends cars


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Yeah my local halfords has been wiped out..


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

managed to get a click and reserve in last night and collected this morning. At a £1 a go I thought I would try most of the products. Tried to add to the order later in the evening and pretty much all was sold out. Still ended up with 23 items.


----------



## InfinityLoop (Feb 11, 2013)

£23 
Got a bottle of everything why not


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I might have put a bit of an Internet order in last night. Appologies to anyone visiting Halfords at Farnborough Gate today  
To be perfectly honest it will get used on the Jeep as its scratched to hell from the Greenlaning. Also it doesn't matter if the products are crap you can't go wrong for £1 each  :lol:


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

How are you lot still finding stuff! Everywhere within 40 miles of me had sold out yesterday afternoon, I literally got the last half decent bits lol


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Well there is not much left at Farnborough Gate unless you want convert hood cleaner


----------



## captaintomo (Nov 20, 2014)

Went last night, got 10 products for a tenner. Used a few WW products before and liked them so this is a winner


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Dazzel81 said:


> Thanks for the heads up :thumb:
> Ordered 10 items to pick up tomorrow, worth a go, rude not to at that price


My haul picked up from tonbridge wells today


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Reserved last night a mix of products got there today.... Sold them all 

Ah well :lol:


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

dave-g said:


> Reserved last night a mix of products got there today.... Sold them all
> 
> Ah well :lol:


Had a lady phone me and leave a message this morning saying that the stuff I ordered and reserved where out of stock, I thought sod it I'll go down there and play my face if they have nothing left after I got confirmation on my phone and E-mail last night saying it was in stock.

Anyway went down there not expecting anything, went in gave them my code I got from my e-mail/phone and they went in the back and come out with what I ordered!!!:thumb:

Spoke to the guy and he said that the staff had most of the products!!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

So is any of it any good, or will it be taking up space in the garage soon enough?


----------



## fester165 (Jan 24, 2011)

Went in today picked up a few things that were down to a pound and a decent set if rubber car mats for £8


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Kerr said:


> So is any of it any good, or will it be taking up space in the garage soon enough?


Probably not for how much it costs, but I'll use it on the missus car, and save my expensive gear for my car!!:thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Staff shouldn't be aloud first pick.
Its a customer shop fed up of halfords click and reserve then nothing there


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

chrisc said:


> Staff shouldn't be aloud first pick.
> Its a customer shop fed up of halfords click and reserve then nothing there


Yeah thats why I was going in to kick off, Why have a click and collect service and it showing that its in stock and then when you get there nothing, lucky enough they had some there for me, but im guessing a lot of people have had that problem today with click and collect!!


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

chrisc said:


> Staff shouldn't be aloud first pick.
> Its a customer shop fed up of halfords click and reserve then nothing there


totally agree mate,everything i reserved was showing in stock but when i got there i found half of it sold out! halfords need to sort this out or just sell the stock direct to the staff & save the hassle for everyone.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

yeah even worse when staff tell you to your face they buy the bargains before any one else does.
even the non bargains ive reserved and gone for stuff as not been there thats why i tend to just not go anymore.
waste of diesel


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

its an easy way to lose trade & goodwill,especially if you have wasted your time.


----------



## Smithyithy (Jul 3, 2012)

Halfrauds living up to its name I guess :lol:


----------



## afctom (Jul 26, 2014)

.....


----------



## white night (Mar 7, 2014)

Well it was the same for me as I ordered quite a bit of the wonder wheels stuff
and had the conformation email but when I got there I only had one item to
pick up and was most annoyed and voiced my concern with the man in charge
to witch he replied "its sold very quick and its about 1hr from your reservation 
till we get to pick it so its just pot luck at times like this" but to soften the blow
he did give me a £10 Halfords voucher as a good will gesture.

I had a look about and picked up this lot for the grand total of £6








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

My haul.


----------



## white night (Mar 7, 2014)

fatdazza said:


> My haul.
> 
> View attachment 40247


You got my order

Nah only joking but that's what my order should have looked like but thanks
to the crappy system that they have in place I missed out....

Yes its a very good haul.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

white night said:


> You got my order
> 
> Nah only joking but that's what my order should have looked like but thanks
> to the crappy system that they have in place I missed out....
> ...


I must have been lucky as mine was click and reserve at 8:00pm last night and it was there when I collected this lunchtime.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Just remember you lot to carry the receipt around with you within quick reach, until the haul is safely stashed away, in case the wife clocks it all ......


----------



## afctom (Jul 26, 2014)

white night said:


> You got my order
> 
> Nah only joking but that's what my order should have looked like but thanks
> to the crappy system that they have in place I missed out....
> ...


I used to work there, and all web orders just pop up on the screens. Sometimes we wouldn't get round to picking it for 2-3 hours. Really bad system, no wonder most people were left disappointed.


----------



## JordanRaven (Feb 22, 2014)

afctom said:


> I used to work there, and all web orders just pop up on the screens. Sometimes we wouldn't get round to picking it for 2-3 hours. Really bad system, no wonder most people were left disappointed.


Our policy was if it wasn't cleared in 5 minutes the department would get a phone call from a manager to ask why! Always fun on a Saturday!


----------



## DUBNBASS (Jan 4, 2015)

I have already written my complaint to halfords will let you know the outcome


----------



## Criptop (Dec 13, 2013)

I made a reservation on Thursday and got the confirmation email saying it will be ready to be picked up from 1pm this Tuesday...I hope it's there lol

Also made a separate reservation for one bottle of the resin polish and another for 5 bottles of the carplan shampoo and 2 random outdoor brushes - but got a call 5-10 minutes later from a guy at the store saying he didn't have any of the brushes.


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

DUBNBASS said:


> I have already written my complaint to halfords will let you know the outcome


that makes 2 of us


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Just got a phone call to say my order of 1 bottle of car wash and wax is out of stock, I smell bull s*** complaint will be getting put in


----------



## Criptop (Dec 13, 2013)

Well surprise surprise they didn't reserve any of my 15 items. Unbelievably, there was still a couple of £1 items of WW and T-Cut branded products so I picked those up. I had a separate reservation for 1 bottle of the WW polish which I was able to get, not because they reserved it, but because there was one last one on the shelf (marked at £6, but got it for £1). 

On another note, the Halfords employee was excellent - he was genuinely sorry about the mistake, provided the best customer service he could in the situation and was pretty livid that I received bad service. Just before I left, he actually found a bottle of the WW Odor Eliminator which was underneath the till (on it's own) and gave it to me for free 

I'll be giving feedback - negative about the situation/bad service but positive for the employee.

Lastly, I really hope they have the 5 x 5ltr bottles of shampoo I reserved!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

DUBNBASS said:


> I have already written my complaint to halfords will let you know the outcome


I think we can all guess what the outcome will be.

I had reserved a pair of headlight bulbs that cost £110 at a branch 20 miles away as that was the nearest stock.

The shop actually called me back to ask if I knew what I had ordered and knew how to fit them. They didn't know how to. I said I'd be happy just to take the bulbs.

Got halfway there for another call to say they didn't actually have stock.

Went back online and reserved two at another store even further away. These were confirmed as being in.

Went to the store only to find they didn't have stock either. Then a pile of nonsense excuse that as they are 20,000 volts, they couldn't sell me them anyway. They'd need to be fitted by their specialist and he wasn't in that day either.

So I had wasted my time and petrol. So I felt that did merit a little complaint to highlight the poor service.

The response wasn't the most apologetic I've ever read. Just basically these things happen and it's tough luck.

They did offer 10% off if I bought the bulbs from another branch.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

adders said:


> Any used the Carplan wash and wax before? Is it any good?


No its awful.


----------



## Phssll (Nov 8, 2014)

they all show full price to me ?


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

All of the £1 items have been removed.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

So gave the paint restorer, resin polish and sealant a go this afternoon on the Jeep came up better than expected, and I don't for one moment think that it's actually corrected any of the scratches but it's certainly improved it no end.

The final result:


What it looked like before (I know this is the other side but it's about the same sort or state):


So all in all not bad kit for £1


----------



## lmc leroy (Apr 26, 2008)

I got 4 out of 5 items reserved at my local store. The one they didnt have was there under the shelf in the reserved section but the guy said it was for someone else. I though that surely i was there to pick my item up, the other order my never be picked up so he could have given it to me, he seemed to hint it was better some people had something from an order than nothing, so they were missing some items off orders to make half orders. Im not sure if thats good or bad.
Any how for £1 i couldnt really moan, i too picked up some other stuff that was still left on the shelf, even though online it said they had no stock. They had most of the stuff i'd oredered on shelf but there is not point getting more than one, its just greedy.

Oh and thanks for the heads up on this site, my dad was gutted, he said he was going to go and get some, i told him not to bother as they were selling faster than free money.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

There is nothing left now. lol


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

Not bad for £17!


----------



## Rainbow (Oct 30, 2013)

Yes, not bad you greedy fox.


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

Oh and I don't know if it's been mentioned but I was chatting to the chap in Halfords when paying for my bits, the reason for the sale is Wonder Wheels have changed their packaging but they're not allowed to sell it until all old stock has been sold


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

The manager at my store mentioned it's a ploy to get the reviews bumped.


----------



## Captain Duff (Sep 27, 2013)

nick_mcuk said:


> So gave the paint restorer, resin polish and sealant a go this afternoon on the Jeep came up better than expected, and I don't for one moment think that it's actually corrected any of the scratches but it's certainly improved it no end.
> 
> So all in all not bad kit for £1


Nick, how did you think that these products compared to the direct AG equivalents that I assume they have been modelled on (SRP / EGP etc.), assuming you have used the AG ones in the past?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I would hazard a guess to them being made by AG the look smell and work very much the same.

I use nothing but AG Professional chems for weekly washing etc so know the range well.

I only really bought this haul because it would have been rude not to....the Jeep is my off roading toy so not overly precious about the paint being perfect but it really did a great job of making it look nice again...only done the driver side so will have to do the rest soon!


----------



## CTR247 (Aug 11, 2013)

Can see some of these items are turning up on a certain auction website already


----------



## Rainbow (Oct 30, 2013)

CTR247 said:


> Can see some of these items are turning up on a certain auction website already


Yea, this is what I hate most.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

nick_mcuk said:


> I would hazard a guess to them being made by AG the look smell and work very much the same.
> 
> I use nothing but AG Professional chems for weekly washing etc so know the range well.


The Wonder Wheels product range is made by Tetrosyl Group, who also manufacture CarPlan, Tripplewax, Blue Col, T-Cut and other product lines. Their products are always half-decent quality and good value for money I think.

There was a thread on here a while ago about manufacturers producing for others and the relabeling of well known brands etc and a poster put the question directly to Autoglym on their forum page and they responded to say they only manufacture products under the AG label :

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=4518959&postcount=8


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Impressed with there glass polish that I used today!! Easy to apply and easy to remove, and left no smears etc!! So all good!!!:thumb:


----------



## stubs (Nov 28, 2014)

CTR247 said:


> Can see some of these items are turning up on a certain auction website already


I also hate this.. Would rather give to family or friends.
I bought 3x HP touchpads when they had the £99 fire sale and ended up giving them all to family members, despite originally intending to keep one to myself lol


----------



## KarateKid (Oct 13, 2014)

I managed to give the WW Super Wash & Wax and some T-Cut Detailer a go over the weekend. The Wash & Wax could have been better, didn't feel much lubricity with it (may have been my fault as the dose of product wasn't measured) but the detailer was impressive enough, given it's the first time I've ever used a QD, if you'd call it that.

I used it on a dry and a wet car (as a drying aid) and I'm quite happy with the results on both! The final conclusion will be determined by durability I guess. But with the weather we're having as of late, I doubt it will stick around for long.

The drive into work this morning has already got my car looking in a sorry state... oh well, guess I'll just have to clean it again! :detailer:


----------



## lmc leroy (Apr 26, 2008)

Ok it seems a lottery whether you got what you reserved. I did suspect that staff must have wiped out most stuff in stores. I did get some gloss detailer on a second visit as i was in the same retail park and had a look.

It would be nice to hear how those that complain get on as there was a lot of poor customer service with click and collect.

Also it would be nice to hear how people find the products, i shall leave a quick review once the weather picks up.


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm waiting on my reply back to my complaint which I sent the other day but they must have a lot of complaints to get through


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

ColinEhm1 said:


> I'm waiting on my reply back to my complaint which I sent the other day but they must have a lot of complaints to get through


I sent one the other day out of interest to see what they would say. Still waiting for a reply. Doubt we will get one


----------



## afctom (Jul 26, 2014)

It's pretty obvious what the response to the complaints will be. It does state at the bottom of the order that all reservations are subject to store availability.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

afctom said:


> It's pretty obvious what the response to the complaints will be. It does state at the bottom of the order that all reservations are subject to store availability.


It should state that all reservations are subject to trained and motivated staff availability....


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

afctom said:


> It's pretty obvious what the response to the complaints will be. It does state at the bottom of the order that all reservations are subject to store availability.


Does it also state the all reservations are subject to availability once the staff have had first pick?


----------



## lmc leroy (Apr 26, 2008)

Its not the best system for the store pick up, if they can be bothered to get the items in time before everyone has taken them of the shelves. The problem is they don't seem bothered that customers have gone to store expecting that items have been reserved after getting confirmation (why confirm an order when its not there to be confirmed) and saying its ready to be picked up,its just not good customer service. If they have a call or email saying sorry but its not in stock before hand that is a different matter but most got nothing, just a store assistant saying sorry but we have had most of the stock for our selves.

Rant over.

I tried the gloss detailer and was not impressed with it. It didnt do anything, i might as well have used water in the bottle. Fingers crossed for the other products, if not i'll just use the empty bottles.


----------



## 5kinner (Nov 24, 2014)

Just had a call from Halfords saying that they have a reservation for me, which I previously cancelled because all the wonder wheels stuff was not in stock. It seems they have miraculously made up an order not exactly what i reserved but worth a trip there later.

Let's hope it is there when i get there later


----------



## afctom (Jul 26, 2014)

golftdi said:


> Does it also state the all reservations are subject to availability once the staff have had first pick?


If staff took the products off the shelves before any orders were placed, then I can't see anything wrong with that. They pay for it just as we do. Could just be Halfords awful stock system. If they were taken after orders were placed, then fair enough, thats poor.


----------



## JordanRaven (Feb 22, 2014)

afctom said:


> If staff took the products off the shelves before any orders were placed, then I can't see anything wrong with that. They pay for it just as we do. Could just be Halfords awful stock system. If they were taken after orders were placed, then fair enough, thats poor.


They take them, don't put them through the system and pay at the end of the day, so the stock count is all wrong! Experience of 3 years of disappointed customers unfortunately!


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

I must have been lucky, i ordered 6 products a week ago, went in today, they only had part of the order but then found the rest of it out the back apart from the upholstery cleaner I had ordered. The nice lady said she would give me an alternative similar product for the same price so I steered her towards the Autoglymn section and got a bottle of their upholstery cleaner for £1.

I also bagged another 3 bottles of product that were on the shelf. I'm a very happy and appreciative man.:thumb:


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

just bought the last wonder wheels paintwork sealant in my local Halfords, seals for up to 12 months :lol: smells like fairy liquid and is like water  thought it would be more cream like?


----------



## JacobDuBois (Sep 22, 2014)

Just applied the wheel sealant and got to say it's easy to apply and gives an amazing finish


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Just washed our two MINIs

Countryman washed with my normal Zymol Autobathe Shampoo, dried off with yellow drying towel

Cooper hatch washed with WW Wash n Wax, then dried with a thick microfibre buffing towel using the Top Gloss Detailer.

Wash n Wax had plenty of lubricity, nice smell and clung onto the paintwork without drying out too quickly. Similar to Autoglym Body Conditioner but not the same from my recollection from years ago. Seemed to do as good a job as the Zymol on this quick assessment

Top Gloss detailer worked well as a drying aid, especially in 2'C ambient air, and on basis of light rain shower on Sunday it had retained the good beading performance of the Zymol wax beneath.

Will pop out with the wheel sealant and the tyre sealant soon.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Applied the tyre sealant mid Saturday afternoon - smelt like back to black silicone spray to me, but it did appear to leave more of a skin than just a glossy spray film. Sunday morning we had light rain shower, nothing much but enough to see rainwater beading off the paintwork and wheels.

Car not moved since tyre sealant applied on Saturday, but this morning i noticed the tyre sealant had washed away at the botton of all four tyres, thats without the car being driven and on light rainfall. I fully expect my next wash session to see all tyre sealant removed. 

So on this basis, its no better than black to black or any of those silicone spray/foam tyre shines. Worth a try for a quid, but think its dry summer use only !


----------

